# red relaxing in bath



## chriz (May 23, 2008)

just a few snaps i cant stop taking photos !!!!lol


----------



## hoosier (May 23, 2008)

beautiful reds! where did you get them?


----------



## Lexi (May 23, 2008)

Very pretty... My reds love baths too! is the one with the light head a male?


----------



## chriz (May 23, 2008)

i got 1 for southcoast reptlies hampshire uk n i got the other from a person of the net that lived down the road from me n the light headed 1 is my female . thank u 4 comments i luv them 2 bits such funny lil reps.


----------



## Lexi (May 23, 2008)

thats weird..cause my light headed red is a male..and my dark headed red is a female.. hehe funny


----------



## chriz (May 23, 2008)

lol ive just checked them again 2 make sure .


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2008)

Those are beautiful tegus.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 23, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Azaleah (May 23, 2008)

They are just so pretty! I really can't wait till mine gets bigger!


----------



## DZLife (May 24, 2008)

Wow, nice reds! They sure seem to love soaking! Mine won' stay still long enough.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 24, 2008)

i love the light one


----------

